# Stannard Rock Trip- Anybody done it?



## SurfDog (Jul 12, 2005)

I've been mulling over the idea of a Stannard Rock Charter to cast for lake trout on light tackle with a few friends. I was wondering if anyone on the board has taken such a trip. Looks like it would be a pretty cool adventure for both the fishing and the experiance.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was talking to a yooper about Stannard Rock and he said it wasn't near what it was 4 or 5 years back. They vertical Jig them with heavy lead heads and chunks of fish for bait. The rock is about a 30+ Mile boat ride.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wonder if one could make the journey with a 12 footer...:lol:


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

My son is currently working/living in Houghton, me and my wife are going to vacation up there this summer and I am thinking of booking a trip for me and my son. I know a couple people who have been out there, a few years ago though.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

UBDSLO1 said:


> Wonder if one could make the journey with a 12 footer...:lol:


Heck yes you can. The Indians did it in birch bark canoes. Just don't post here for riders. This old cat would have to pass.:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I used to book with Kimars near Christmas almost across from Deer Lake. We would stay in his cabins overnight and fish the entire next day. It wasn't the Ritz but we had more time than money.

We would go around the 1st of July. We always did good. Lakers were taken on jigs/plastic and we would save sucker bellys from the spring run for an added attractant. Light line and split tails up to 20lbs is fun. 

Bring a head net for the flys, they don't bite but they really pester you if a hatch is coming off the water. We've left land when it was 80-90 degrees and had guys who were unprepared think they were going to freeze to death on the boat ride. I alway brought my snowmobile suit for the 50 mile ride to and from the Rock.

I've also taken my own boat out of Marquette harbor after we had a few lessons on how to fish the Rock. It's a great early summer boat ride and fishing trip. Be really carefull on a self guided trip, it's a 30+ mile ride to land. We've seen dead heads floating out that far and you'll be in a world of hurt if you punch a hole in your hull out that far.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't done this trip, but have also heard that it isn't what it once was. The reason I was told is that Lake Trout grow very slowly, and a lot of those LARGE fish are decades old. They don't reproduce quickly, and too many get caught for natural reproduction to replace them at the rate they are being taken. But there are still a lot around, and the fishing is some of the best rated Laker fishing in the World. 

How would Indians in birch bark canoes have known that Stannard Rock existed? It is 30+ miles out into Lake Superior, and from what I understand, the highest point of it is still about 140 feet deep. The Indians did not have depth finders, and fishing line, and stuff. I cannot imagine that they knew about this fishery. This is not a personal attack, but it just is hard for me to believe they would have known about this place.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Not a personal attack either, but I think the native americans knew about Stannard, just like other native people could navigate the oceans... Wonder if they would have a need to go 30 miles off shore for lakers, when other fish species would be closer and likely easier to catch...

Last time I checked on the cost of a charter, it was about $1200, if that's within your budget, and I think they suggest you look at planning a two day trip, just in case you get blown off the lake on one of the two days...


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

We went with Matson Charters in Shelter Bay. We had a blast each time we went. It averaged $160 per person. 6 people. We left at 4am. Got to the rock around 7:00. Fished until 1pm. Headed back and got back around 4pm. Got our limit. Wish I could send you the pics. We had alot of fish over 25 pounds. Largest was 34. I have heard horror stories about Kimar Charters thats why we booked with Matson. We are going again this year. Well worth the money. We try and around the 2nd week of May. Less bugs (none) and hardly any boats. Its a long way out there so we pay to be safe. Mitch runs a great buisness. We feel safe and have fun. 

We learned dress warm and bring layers. Cold ride out. fishing isn't too cold nor is the ride back. Don't really need cut bait or scented baits. We used 1oz jigs with white rubber bodies. Mitch supplied the tackle. Bring extra food beverages. Its a long day. If you have a shy bladder don't drink too many fluids. Its sucks waiting to hit shore to use the bathroom. 

If you have would like additional info please feel free to email me. This fishing reminded me of fishing the ocean on drift boats. Awesome fun, big fish. Mitch would run to 3-4 spots before he would say drop your lines. He would do this about each 1/2 an hour.


----------



## UP POWER (Jan 17, 2007)

Also fished with Mitch 2 years ago. Highly recommended. Had a great trip. No really big fish, about 18lbs was the biggest. Limited out though. Its neat to fish them and to see that damn lighthouse 30+ miles into Lake superior. You feel like you are in teh middle of nowhere and then this lighthouse appears. Second the opinion on the flies, the can really be a pain in the rear.


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

highest point of the rock is about 2 feet above the surface not 140'

When I was there a lund about 16' was sohwing up just as we were headed in. My buddy, whos lives on the keweenaw and makes the trip a few times a year, saw a kayaker come through.:yikes:


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Agree with fecus, we could see water breaking over rocks when we were there. I believe there are a couple reefs in that immediate area. We left from Huron Bay, I believe it was Witz Marina. We could see big trout cruising the reefs, and following our baits, but few takers, we did better out off the drop in about 140 feet, with bobbin sticks.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Rencoho said:


> Agree with fecus, we could see water breaking over rocks when we were there. I believe there are a couple reefs in that immediate area. We left from Huron Bay, I believe it was Witz Marina. We could see big trout cruising the reefs, and following our baits, but few takers, we did better out off the drop in about 140 feet, with bobbin sticks.


 
hey you went with fisher price charters right? Very good choice. He is a great guy to fish with. The record fish was caught on his boat out at the rock 61 lbs. I know a few ppl who make the run a lot but some of them are starting to head out to the Huron island there is a hole out that way cant say where just out that way . They do very good out there. 


Rob


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

4 of us spent a morning at the rock in 1999 and with mixed results. For one thing you'll need to take a Dramamine pill if you have any issues with getting sea sick. Never bothered me but my brother had a rough time. He started feeling ill on the way out and had to spend 6 hours in the boat totally green. He took a Dramamine pill that morning but it didnt kick in fast enough. It was his own fault but he said the entire time out there that he was okay. (Trooper) Part of the reason we didn't have a great day was due to the swells once we got close to the rock. It looked like a perfect day on the way out and the lake was glass but when we got there it was 10--12 ft swells and we jigged for about 15 min before the captain decided to head back in. I don't remember the charter company we used but his rods and reels were junk and I felt he didnt give a good effort to keep us out there. It really wasnt all that rough in my opinion and his boat was plenty big enough. There were two other smaller boats out there and they stayed to fish and we left. What a joke! Ive fished in worse conditions many times on each of the Great lakes. As for the supplied fishing gearI could break the fishing line on his reels with my hands. It must have been really old fishing line? I ended up bringing my own gear and Im glad I did but it still didnt produce any fish in the short time we fished. Being a die hard I would have personally stayed longer for a chance at one Standard Rock Laker. We ended up heading in soon after we got to the Rock and ended up trolling just out from Marquette. We did catch one fish trolling that I reeled in but It was the only fish we caught and the only bite we had. I think the price back then for the ½ day was $695. 

I would like to get another opportunity to fish The Rock but the uncertainty of the weather out there and the no refund if you get bad weather or skunked was a bummer. I would have been absolutely willing to pay all the boat gas and a good tip $100+ for the captain if I knew he would not charge full price if we didnt have success. It was still cool going out there but after all the investigating and planning it was not anything like we had hoped for. Sure you never know how the weather will turn out but $695 and a $75 tip for a long boat ride was to me a total waste. Ill blame it on the waters of Superior but we could have put in a better effort if the guide would have just given it a little more time. Leaving the Rock with other boats still fishing really ticked me off. Oh well.

Thats our Standard Rock trip. 

I will say that Ive used a guide for fishing three times in my life 1. Standard Rock 2. Bay De Noc ice fishing for Walleye 3. In SC for Stripers. (Hartwell Lk.) All three times I was very unimpressed with the guide, the service and the very poor results. This after each time spending hours looking into different guide services and talking on the phone with them for long periods. I guess Im just a bad judge of fishing guides? I do know who not to use! If you want to have fun and catch fish I feel its best to do it yourself. I could have out fished all of these guides. I do know a great Michigan bear guide.


----------

